# My .40 24/7 Pro



## SCTigerJeep (Jan 30, 2007)

Just got it last saturday... shoots like a dream so far.

pictured w/ my Remington SPR-453 and my SOG Flash II:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. Is it one of those SA trigger models, that goes to DA if it gets a misfire?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Congrats! You'll love it.


----------



## SCTigerJeep (Jan 30, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Kewl. Is it one of those SA trigger models, that goes to DA if it gets a misfire?


it is... and what a wonderful feature. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SCTigerJeep said:


> it is... and what a wonderful feature. :mrgreen:


Its kinda the same as a P99 A/S - I've been wanting to try one eventually.


----------



## rmglock22 (Aug 22, 2007)

*My .45 PT24/7 PRO*

gud day!
i have my .45 PT24/7 PRO and have fired only 250rounds as of to date. my problem is to remove a bullet in the barrel everytime i pulled the slide. is this what they call failure to eject. what advise could you give me about this? wili somebody give me some info on this? thanks


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

rmglock,

What type of ammo are you using, might be to light, try federal hydroshocks and anything 180-240+ grain. Could also be that you are not stiffening your elbows, main reason IMO that cause limp wristing, When I fire a .45 I lock my elbows with my arms fully extended and lean forward a bit too.

If you still have an issue make sure you slide and mags are well oiled. Mags get a little gummy with power and the rounds don't inject properly into the chamber, causing the empty to flush.

~Bobby


----------

